# Sex my Auratus please.



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I've had these guys for about 14 months. So far I've found no eggs and
haven't "heard" any calling. Do you think any of these are males?

Costa Rican green and black Auratus

















Thank you,
Steve


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

First pic the right looks like a male to me. Left female for sure


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

2nd pic hard to tell would need a better picture


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Pacblu202 said:


> First pic the right looks like a male to me. Left female for sure


Yeah, #1 is a little FATTY!!!! 
I was also thinking #2 might be a male. BUT these guys are not very bold.
Tend to hide every time I come over with my camera.

Steve


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Number 4 kinda looks like a male to me...T shaped toe pads from what I can see. Can you try and get pictures of the toe pads of each one?


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Steve, try playing a recording. Look on YouTube for a clip of what ever kind of auratus dart calling or go to the mistking website and use the calls there. You might be able to see a female pop out looking for a male, or a male getting very defensive of te territory. When I play calls my male leuc finds my female and kinda wrestles her. He gets upset when I play it so I don't anymore


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

If you can show toe pads It wll be easy.
daryl


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

daryl34 said:


> If you can show toe pads It wll be easy.
> daryl


Can't - they don't like their toe pads photographed!!! 
I've tried!

Steve


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Based on my auratus and all of the others I have seen, frog #2 is clearly a male. Frog #1 is harder to tell, but it looks like a female to me. If I'm correct, you should hear calling from the vivarium. Wait and see, and I hope you get a pair!


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

So, I cleared a spot in the terrarium and feed them. I got a few better photos, I tried to get some toe pads. So are any of these male? THANK YOU again!
Steve


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks like a 2.1 trio to me.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Phyllobates azureus said:


> Looks like a 2.1 trio to me.


Thanks, i've had these frogs for about 15 months and have never heard any calling from them and no eggs either. I was thinking maybe no males.

Steve


----------

